# What's the population of your city?



## HansCity (Jul 9, 2012)

*Osorno, 160.000*


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

City proper: ~77,000
Metro: ~165,000


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ pretty small city.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Largest in SW Georgia. :colbert:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*per 2010 census data *:
City only: 625,395 (*21st *most populous city in Indonesia)
(same source) Metro Area included  : 1,904,427

(all photos are credited to their respective owners :cheers: ) :


IMG_9629 by borneo-indonesia, on Flickr


IMG02784-20121221-1634 by borneo-indonesia, on Flickr


sumbar 1126 by borneo-indonesia, on Flickr


sumbar 1111 by borneo-indonesia, on Flickr


. by borneo-indonesia, on Flickr



















barito 057f by borneo-indonesia, on Flickr


Complete Panoramic View of Banjarmasin by mtusBanua, on Flickr


A view of the skyline of [Downtown] Banjarmasin by bozenBDJ, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Great pics but please read this instruction on posting flickr photos rule. Thanks!  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1359707


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Sint-Truiden (weekends)
City center: 23.000
City:40.000
Metro: Not sure what can be defined as metro since everything is semi suburban overhere anyways but the daily commute to the town is another 40.000 from surrounding villages.
I guess it's fair to say 80.000
28th most populous in B

Hasselt(during the week)
City center: 41.000
City: 75.000
Metro: 120.000
14th most populous in B


----------



## Chibears85 (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I live in Littleton, CO and the population there about 42,000 but as for the closest major city, Denver, the population is about 619,000.


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Évora,Portugal - about 45.000

World Heritage Site :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chibears85 said:


> Well I live in Littleton, CO and the population there about 42,000 but as for the closest major city, Denver, the population is about 619,000.


So your city is the suburb of Denver, isn't it?


----------



## Chibears85 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yellow Fever said:


> So your city is the suburb of Denver, isn't it?


Yea, it is in the suburb.


----------



## Sirius2.0 (May 30, 2013)

I live in Tulsa, Oklahoma. In 2012, the region's population was 1,122,259.


----------



## COmountainsguy (Jul 30, 2013)

For Colorado Springs the population estimate as of 2012 was around 430,000. The metro is over 600,000.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Updating with the latest figures:

*São Paulo*:








Source

Metro area: *23,717,326*
City proper: *11,821,873*
_IBGE 2013_


*Londrina*:








_Flávio Conceição_

Metro area: *1,152,591*
City proper: *537,566*
_IBGE 2013_


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

I live in Rijeka, third Croatian bigest town. Population is 128000 habitants. It is very intresting because Rijeka is a bigest croatian port, but in most upper parts of town (500m+ above sea level) in winter are big snows and on sea some years you can swim. There is a ski rasort too.
Here are few pics:










by gorgoroth



















by media ex machina










by syka










by Mario Đukić

Few more facts: Rijeka has the bigest historical city center in Croatia. For arhitecture fans here is heaven. Rijeka is famous for carneval, third bigest in world. If you are intrested i will post more pics.
Rijeka has 140 skyscrapers. 
:cheers:


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

*Anchorage, Alaska - 380,821 people*










*Maputo, Moz - 1,766,184 people*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

with a pop of almost 400,000 people, Anchorage should have more skyscrapers.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

That is Alaska. I'm shocked that 400 000 people live there and there are even skyscrapers. :nuts: :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Anchorage might be far up north but its winter temp is actually much warmer than most Canadian cities.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Over half of Alaska's population lives there. :lol:


----------

